# Notification of Traffic Fines



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

You can now register for the notification of traffic fines by email and SMS, as well as other services, directly via the DGT web site:

https://sede.dgt.gob.es/sede/faces/pagi ... ndex.xhtml

I'm not sure if this takes the place of the Correos system or will run alongside it. Anyway if you already have a digital certificate it is easy to register for the new system. If you don't have one you will need to apply for one first:

https://notificaciones.060.es/PC_init.action

I believe that registration is imperative for anyone who does not have a proper postal delivery as fines and surcharges can mount up if you do not respond to written registered communications whether or not you sign for them.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Or you could just abide by the rules and not get any, I suppose?


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

Well, I haven't actually got any but I do not get mail delivered and DGT will not accept an Apartado de Correos as an address so I would rather be safe than sorry!


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Useful link Beachcomber,better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I got a fine the other day and I have been directed to that site to identify myself as driver but I can't work out how to do it


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

*Fines*

Don't forget Christmas is coming and the police have not received a pay rise this year. Lot's of opportunities to bump up the income!!


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

Jimenato,

Have you reached this page:

Identificación de conductor por Internet

Unless you already have a digital certificate click on the first option and follow the instructions.


----------

